# Jack herer



## dank specialist (Jan 2, 2007)

Multiple cannibas cup winner budd

behold

11 weeks old


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 2, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## dank specialist (Jan 2, 2007)

i appreciate that.. this is my second grow. the first one was a disaster.. and i thought i was going to give it up.. until my friend provided me with these kind of seeds... and i was able to get a female out of it... and trust me.. im one happy father of my little ladyy..... )))


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Looking good DS. How long has she been in flower?*


----------



## dank specialist (Jan 3, 2007)

its been in flower since the ending of november..


----------



## dank specialist (Jan 3, 2007)

how much longer does it look like i need to go


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

*By the looks of things DS she has a way to go before harvest. What kind of lighting are you using? *


----------



## dank specialist (Jan 4, 2007)

im using 2 220 watt flourescent bulbs with the aluminum clamps. i have it at 11/13 light schedule, seems like she reacts better doing it.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 19, 2008)

dank specialist said:
			
		

> how much longer does it look like i need to go



Like 1 1/2 month tops  Give it love!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 19, 2008)

lots of old posts comin up lately. check the dates


----------



## camcam (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi dank specialist,

Am growing Jack's - so if you need any help let me know and I will help you out best I can, in the meantime you can have a look at my grows in my sig.

Camcam


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah you still have a while for those to be ready to harvest, just a little longer my friend.

longer the wait the better she will be


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> lots of old posts comin up lately. check the dates



:joint:


----------

